# buffing with carnuba wax



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've done quite a bit of buffing with it and always liked the results. The problem is I've only ever done it on void free surfaces...

I'm lead to believe the wax is going to build in the voided areas of a piece of buffed right? 

I'm really wanting to buff a piece I have almost done but also don't want to fill the holes and so forth with wax. 

Is there something else to use? Any tricks to dealing with the possible build up?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

Post a pic of what you intend to buff - it will help those in the know. I am not though.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Post a pic of what you intend to buff - it will help those in the know. I am not though.



Funny you comment... Its actually a lidded box out of a piece I got from you. It has the holes from the bugs here and there. The lid is burl and had the usual small cracks and what not.


----------



## TimR (Nov 13, 2015)

Just curious...ever try Renaissance wax? It's a little easier to apply sparingly and not cause as much going into voids. It's not cheap, but it holds up well and isn't as prone to marking from fingerprints. I stopped using my carnauba years ago with my buffing set up in favor of it. Just a thought if not aware of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2015)

TimR said:


> Just curious...ever try Renaissance wax? It's a little easier to apply sparingly and not cause as much going into voids. It's not cheap, but it holds up well and isn't as prone to marking from fingerprints. I stopped using my carnauba years ago with my buffing set up in favor of it. Just a thought if not aware of it.



No I haven't heard of it. Thanks! 

The world of oils and waxes is still something in trying to learn. There's sooo many... Lol. 

Are applying this by hand?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh man you got to keep a can of Renaissance on hand at all times Cody. Multiple uses for it in the shop. It's a little can but it lasts a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 13, 2015)

I usually have good success with my air compressor at 130 psi if I do it right away . Get a nozzle with tiny bore tip ........

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 13, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> No I haven't heard of it. Thanks!
> 
> The world of oils and waxes is still something in trying to learn. There's sooo many... Lol.
> 
> Are applying this by hand?


Apply by hand, and either wipe/polish by hand or with buffing wheel. I like the latter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 13, 2015)

Well looks like I need to order some! Thanks guys!


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2015)

I take it this is what I'm looking for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I take it this is what I'm looking for? View attachment 91117




Cody, do you have amazon prime ? If so, is it worth the $99.00 a year ? @gman2431


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Cody, do you have amazon prime ? If so, is it worth the $99.00 a year ? @gman2431



It is to me. I wasn't going to do it but my wife did it for me severa; years ago - it's a great deal if you order as much from them as we do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2015)

That's the right stuff. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Cody, do you have amazon prime ? If so, is it worth the $99.00 a year ? @gman2431



I do not. I really don't order much from there.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2015)

Heck I have an Amazon business account and get free 2 day shipping. I also piggy back off of my moms prime, which I used prior to reconfiguring my account. 

I need to check out this wax. It's such a pain buffing pots with white diamond because it gets in sound holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 14, 2015)

The top one looks like the best deal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thats a good bit cheaper than I paid a few years back from either Rockler or Woodcraft. Good stuff and worth the money. As stated, a little goes a long ways.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Cody, do you have amazon prime ? If so, is it worth the $99.00 a year ? @gman2431




Worth every penny! 99% of all my Prime orders will arrive in 2 days, Florida or North Dakota addresses. With free shipping. I save more than the $99 a year on shipping. You will at times find items priced a little higher than you can find them in other stores, with shipping, but overall you're going to find it's a wash, and other stores aren't going to give you a 2 day delivery guarantee like Prime does.

Got the Nephew hooked on it at work, he orders off Prime all the time now too. Loves it! Between us... Everything from truck parts to fishing tackle. Frequently amazed at what you can find available on Prime. Not everything qualifies for Prime, but most of it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have prime. It is soooo worth it for me cuz I hate dealing with people shopping. Crowds. Idiots....
I did all my xmas shopping in my underwear....


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2016)

So did a lot of shoppers at Wally World rip!

Honestly, I find that the time I spend running around looking for what I want costs me WAY more than going to Amazon and buying it. Especially in North Dakota where I typically have to drive 60 miles to Bismarck or Minot. There time you go after it, 120 mile round trip, spend any time looking for something, and you're looking at having a meal too, your whole day is shot, and you have to put up with crowds. Prime is CHEAP!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> So did a lot of shoppers at Wally World rip!
> 
> Honestly, I find that the time I spend running around looking for what I want costs me WAY more than going to Amazon and buying it. Especially in North Dakota where I typically have to drive 60 miles to Bismarck or Minot. There time you go after it, 120 mile round trip, spend any time looking for something, and you're looking at having a meal too, your whole day is shot, and you have to put up with crowds. Prime is CHEAP!


You are so adorable... "160 miles RT to find what you are looking for, having a meal too." that must be so hard to be so remote...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

[QUOTE="ripjack13, post: 363886, member: 728"
I did all my xmas shopping QUOTE]
FROM HOME... The only visual we needed was shopping AT HOME!... I am really starting to wonder about a handful of you people... There is something wrong, something very wrong with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 3, 2016)

If you have small voids or hairline cracks that you do not want to fill with waxes or compounds, use some thin CA to cover the affected area during your hand sanding. I typically will sand up till 600 grit and then fill voids with CA. I will drop back to 400 grit and continue hand sanding till 1500 grit. The CA will fill the voids and allow you to wax as usual at the final sanding stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> [QUOTE="ripjack13, post: 363886, member: 728"
> I did all my xmas shopping QUOTE]
> FROM HOME... The only visual we needed was shopping AT HOME!... I am really starting to wonder about a handful of you people... There is something wrong, something very wrong with you.




At least I didn't say I was in my underwear....


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah you did! Now you said it twice!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

